# New log jam on Middle fork salmon



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

This came across my facebook today. I know the pilot that took the picture, looks like a pretty significant log jam between big creek and veil falls. hopefully high water will take care of it.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

The jam is about 1/2 mile below Elk Bar. Mile 79.5 in the Whitis and Vinson guide book or 80.1 in the old Forest Service guide.


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

Yup right at the top of the crystal pool. If high water moves the jam there are still a whole lot of other places for that wood to end up. This will be interesting to keep tabs on.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn little snow in that pic!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

duct tape said:


> Damn little snow in that pic!


That is low low low elevation, and we lost much of that a couple of weeks ago.. Have you seen the MFS snotel? Nearly 150%.


----------



## CurrentLY (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah, 160% of average SWE observed at Banner Summit as of 3/8/17:

https://www.nwrfc.noaa.gov/snow_comp/snow/snowplot.cgi?BASI1

Who knows, maybe it will all come off in April or May and blast that channel-spanning logjam. It will be an interesting season for sure.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> That is low low low elevation, and we lost much of that a couple of weeks ago.. Have you seen the MFS snotel? Nearly 150%.


Following it very closely, plus the Clearwater drainage one, as I have a July 10 Selway permit Laura. 

Come on snowpack. 

Jon


----------



## shoptech1 (Jul 31, 2008)

the forest service web site is showing a large tree wedged river wide just above dagger as well.


----------



## roundboater (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it this one. Marsh Creek could be sketchy!


----------



## shoptech1 (Jul 31, 2008)

yes sir! better duck!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I got a feeling a lot of the furniture's going to get rearranged once the water starts to come up...


----------



## jkisraft (Jun 8, 2009)

This jam is apparently now gone or at least not an issue.


----------

